# [RamNode] New Plans, New Prices! 1GB SSD KVM - $10/m! 1GB SSD VZ - $7/m! [#1 SSD VPS]



## Nick_A (Jul 28, 2014)

*RamNode - High Performance SSD and SSD-Cached VPSs*

*We have done away with coupons and launched new "Standard" plans offering the same great performance at a lower price!
Existing plans now have more storage as well!*

*About Us*

*RamNode LLC* exists for one purpose: to provide affordable VPSs with powerful features. Our years of hosting experience as both clients and providers have inspired us to offer the kind of hosting that clients want at the kind of prices clients want to pay. Though our prices are low, performance is our main focus. We know that our best assets are our loyal customers, so we strive to provide hosting they will rave about to their fellow internet users. Our SSD and SSD-cached VPSs are perfect for a wide range of applications. With our top quality hardware, we can guarantee that our clients will get the most bang for their buck.

Our SuperMicro enterprise grade servers are stocked with lightning fast SSDs in LSI-powered *RAID10* arrays. Our servers provide incredible I/O as well as the safety of drive redundancy. We use the latest Intel processors on our VPS nodes. CPU is allocated on a fair share basis per VPS, limited by the number of cores in each plan.

Our VPSs are hosted in *New York City*, *Atlanta*, *Seattle*, and *The Netherlands*. Our US servers are located at Telehouse Chelsea (New York City), 55 Marietta (Atlanta) and The Westin (Seattle), where we own all of our hardware and network (*AS3842*). We have partnered with a provider in the Dataplace data center in the Netherlands (*AS198203*) to be able to offer our great plans in Europe as well.

RamNode offers *KVM* and *OpenVZ* VPSs. We also offer optional *DDoS protection* for all of our locations. Please see below for more details.

*=====================================*

*VPS Features*

In addition to our *great hardware*, each VPS comes with the following features:


*SolusVM control panel*

*1Gbps fair share port speed*
*Free DNS hosting*
*INSTANT setup*
*Automated backups*
*Optional DDoS protection for all locations*
*=====================================*

*VPS Plans*

*[PREMIUM] OpenVZ SSD*

+---- *Plan* ------- *RAM / VSwap* ----- *CPU* --- *IP (v4/v6)* -- *Storage* -- *Bandwidth* --*Price* ---------- *Order* ----------+
|-- *128MB SVZ* -|-- 128 / 64MB --|- 1 Core --|-- 1 / 16 --|-- 12GB --| 500GB -|-- *$15/yr* --| *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *NL* --|
|-- *256MB SVZ* -|-- 256 / 128MB -|- 1 Core --|-- 1 / 16 --|-- 25GB --| 1000GB -|- *$8/qtr* --| *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *NL* --|
|-- *512MB SVZ* -|-- 512 / 256MB -|- 2 Cores -|-- 1 / 16 --|-- 50GB --| 2000GB -|- *$5/mo* ---| *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *NL* --|
|- *1024MB SVZ* -|- 1024 / 512MB -|- 4 Cores -|-- 1 / 16 --|-- 75GB --| 3000GB -|- *$10/mo* --| *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *NL* --|
|- *2048MB SVZ* -|- 2048 / 512MB -|- 4 Cores -|-- 1 / 16 --|-- 95GB --| 4000GB -|- *$20/mo* --| *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *NL* --|
|- *3072MB SVZ* -|- 3072 / 512MB -|- 4 Cores -|-- 1 / 16 --|-- 115GB -| 4500GB -|- *$30/mo* --| *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *NL* --|
|- *4096MB SVZ* -|- 4096 / 512MB -|- 4 Cores -|-- 1 / 16 --|-- 135GB -| 5000GB -|- *$40/mo* --| *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *NL* --|
+------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+

*[STANDARD] OpenVZ SSD*

+----- *Plan* ------- *RAM / VSwap* ----- *CPU* --- *IP (v4/v6)* -- *Storage* -- *Bandwidth* --- *Price* ---------- *Order* -------+
|-- *512MB SVZS* -|-- 512 / 256MB -|- 1 Core --|- 1 / 16 --|-- 40GB --|-- 1000GB --|-- *$3.5/mo* -|- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* --|
|- *1024MB SVZS* -|- 1024 / 256MB -|- 2 Cores -|- 1 / 16 --|-- 60GB --|-- 2000GB --|-- *$7/mo* ---|- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* --|
|- *2048MB SVZS* -|- 2048 / 256MB -|- 2 Cores -|- 1 / 16 --|-- 80GB --|-- 3000GB --|-- *$14/mo* --|- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* --|
|- *3072MB SVZS* -|- 3072 / 256MB -|- 2 Cores -|- 1 / 16 --|-- 100GB -|-- 3500GB --|-- *$21/mo* --|- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* --|
|- *4096MB SVZS* -|- 4096 / 256MB -|- 2 Cores -|- 1 / 16 --|-- 120GB -|-- 4000GB --|-- *$28/mo* --|- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* --|
|- *8192MB SVZS* -|- 8192 / 256MB -|- 2 Cores -|- 1 / 16 --|-- 200GB -|-- 5000GB --|-- *$56/mo* --|- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* --|
+------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+

*[MASSIVE] OpenVZ SSD-Cached*

+---- *Plan* ------- *RAM / VSwap* ----- *CPU* --- *IP (v4/v6)* - *Storage* - *Bandwidth* - *Price* ------------ *Order* ----------+
|-- *128MB CVZ* -|-- 128 / 64MB --|- 1 Core --|- 1 / 16 -|- 80GB --|- 500GB --|- *$15/yr* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *NL* --|
|-- *256MB CVZ* -|-- 256 / 128MB -|- 1 Core --|- 1 / 16 -|- 120GB -|- 1000GB -|- *$8/qtr* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *NL* --|
|-- *512MB CVZ* -|-- 512 / 256MB -|- 2 Cores -|- 1 / 16 -|- 150GB -|- 2000GB -|- *$5/mo* ---|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *NL* --|
|- *1024MB CVZ* -|- 1024 / 512MB -|- 4 Cores -|- 1 / 16 -|- 200GB -|- 3000GB -|- *$10/mo* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *NL* --|
|- *2048MB CVZ* -|- 2048 / 512MB -|- 4 Cores -|- 1 / 16 -|- 250GB -|- 4000GB -|- *$20/mo* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *NL* --|
|- *3072MB CVZ* -|- 3072 / 512MB -|- 4 Cores -|- 1 / 16 -|- 275GB -|- 4500GB -|- *$30/mo* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *NL* --|
|- *4096MB CVZ* -|- 4096 / 512MB -|- 4 Cores -|- 1 / 16 -|- 300GB -|- 5000GB -|- *$40/mo* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *NL* --|
|- *8192MB CVZ* -|- 8192 / 512MB -|- 4 Cores -|- 1 / 16 -|- 350GB -|- 6000GB -|- *$80/mo* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *NL* --|
+------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+

*[PREMIUM] KVM SSD*

+----- *Plan* ------- *RAM* ------- *CPU* --- *IP (v4/v6)* -- *Storage* -- *Bandwidth* --- *Price* -------------- *Order* ---------+
|-- *256MB SKVM* -|-- 256MB -|- 1 Core --|-- 1 / 16 --|-- 8GB --|-- 1000GB --|-- *$3.5/mo* -|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *NL* --|
|-- *512MB SKVM* -|-- 512MB -|- 2 Cores -|-- 1 / 16 --|-- 15GB -|-- 2000GB --|-- *$7/mo* ---|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *NL* --|
|- *1024MB SKVM* -|- 1024MB -|- 4 Cores -|-- 1 / 16 --|-- 28GB -|-- 3000GB --|-- *$14/mo* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *NL* --|
|- *2048MB SKVM* -|- 2048MB -|- 4 Cores -|-- 1 / 16 --|-- 42GB -|-- 4000GB --|-- *$28/mo* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *NL* --|
|- *3072MB SKVM* -|- 3072MB -|- 4 Cores -|-- 1 / 16 --|-- 56GB -|-- 4500GB --|-- *$42/mo* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *NL* --|
|- *4096MB SKVM* -|- 4096MB -|- 4 Cores -|-- 1 / 16 --|-- 65GB -|-- 5000GB --|-- *$56/mo* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *NL* --|
+------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+

*[STANDARD] KVM SSD*

+----- *Plan* -------- *RAM* ------- *CPU* ----- *IP (v4/v6)* --- *Storage* -- *Bandwidth* --- *Price* ----------- *Order* -------+
|-- *512MB SKVMS* -|-- 512MB -|- 1 Core --|--- 1 / 16 ---|-- 10GB --|-- 1000GB --|-- *$5/mo* ---|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* --|
|- *1024MB SKVMS* -|- 1024MB -|- 2 Cores -|--- 1 / 16 ---|-- 20GB --|-- 2000GB --|-- *$10/mo* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* --|
|- *2048MB SKVMS* -|- 2048MB -|- 2 Cores -|--- 1 / 16 ---|-- 40GB --|-- 3000GB --|-- *$20/mo* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* --|
|- *3072MB SKVMS* -|- 3072MB -|- 2 Cores -|--- 1 / 16 ---|-- 60GB --|-- 3500GB --|-- *$30/mo* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* --|
|- *4096MB SKVMS* -|- 4096MB -|- 4 Cores -|--- 1 / 16 ---|-- 80GB --|-- 4000GB --|-- *$40/mo* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* --|
|- *8192MB SKVMS* -|- 8192MB -|- 4 Cores -|--- 1 / 16 ---|-- 140GB -|-- 5000GB --|-- *$80/mo* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* --|
+-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+

*[MASSIVE] KVM SSD-Cached*

+----- *Plan* ------- *RAM* ------- *CPU* ---- *IP (v4/v6)* - *Storage* -- *Bandwidth* --- *Price* -------------- *Order* ---------+
|-- *256MB CKVM* -|-- 256MB -|- 1 Core --|- 1 / 16 --|-- 30GB --|-- 1000GB --|-- *$3.5/mo* -|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *NL* --|
|-- *512MB CKVM* -|-- 512MB -|- 2 Cores -|- 1 / 16 --|-- 60GB --|-- 2000GB --|-- *$7/mo* ---|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *NL* --|
|- *1024MB CKVM* -|- 1024MB -|- 4 Cores -|- 1 / 16 --|-- 90GB --|-- 3000GB --|-- *$14/mo* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *NL* --|
|- *2048MB CKVM* -|- 2048MB -|- 4 Cores -|- 1 / 16 --|-- 110GB -|-- 4000GB --|-- *$28/mo* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *NL* --|
|- *3072MB CKVM* -|- 3072MB -|- 4 Cores -|- 1 / 16 --|-- 120GB -|-- 4500GB --|-- *$42/mo* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *NL* --|
|- *4096MB CKVM* -|- 4096MB -|- 4 Cores -|- 1 / 16 --|-- 130GB -|-- 5000GB --|-- *$56/mo* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *NL* --|
|- *8192MB CKVM* -|- 8192MB -|- 4 Cores -|- 1 / 16 --|-- 180GB -|-- 6000GB --|-- *$112/mo* -|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *NL* --|
+------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+

*=====================================*

*FAQ*

*How long does VPS setup take?*
Your VPS will be setup *INSTANTLY* upon receipt of payment (unless we happen to be out of stock). KVM VPSs are available instantly, but you are responsible for installing the OS (KVM Guide).

*How can I pay?*
We accept PayPal and Stripe.

*Do you have a money back guarantee?*
We have a 3 day money back guarantee on your first invoice of your first service as long as your account is in good standing.

*How long have you been in business?*
RamNode LLC was founded in June 2012. We have hosted thousands of clients in other professional capacities since 2006.

*What's the best way to get help when I need it?*
Our VPSs are unmanaged, but you can open a ticket for acceptable support requests. We are also available on Live Chat, Skype, and IRC.

*Do you have a looking glass?*
New York City:
http://lg.nyc.ramnode.com

Atlanta:
http://lg.atl.ramnode.com

Seattle:
http://lg.sea.ramnode.com

The Netherlands:
http://lg.nl.ramnode.com

*What is the difference between SSD and SSD-Cached?*
Our SSD VPSs are built with RAID10 arrays of pure SSD storage. They are some of the fastest on the market. Our SSD-Cached VPSs are also very quick, but come with more space. They store "hot" data (data frequently accessed by the server) in a RAID10 array of SSDs. Less frequently accessed data is stored on HDDs. The whole process is automated by our high performance RAID cards.

*What is the difference between KVM and OpenVZ?*
KVM is true virtualization where the VPS operates as its own server, independently of the host node. OpenVZ is a container style of virtualization which relies on the host node's kernel. KVM has no restrictions in terms of functionality, but it has more overhead than OpenVZ. OpenVZ is constrained by the host node kernel, but it has less overhead in the containers themselves.

*What operating systems are available?*
We offer a variety of Linux and Windows* 32 and 64-bit OS templates and ISOs. *Client is responsible for Windows license.

*Do you offer cPanel?*
Yes, we are an *official cPanel NOC*. You can order a cPanel/WHM VPS license here.

*Do you offer DNS hosting?*
Yes, we offer free cPanel DNS hosting here.

*Do you offer DDoS protection?*
Yes, we offer DDoS filtering as an add-on. Please see this article.

*Can I use my VPS for ___?*
Please see our AUP.

*What control panel comes with your VPSs?*
Our VPSs come with the SolusVM control panel.

*=====================================*

*Contact Us*

There are a variety of ways you can contact us:
*Sales*: sales[at]ramnode.com
*Support*: support[at]ramnode.com
*Accounts*: accounts[at]ramnode.com
*Skype*: RamNode
*Twitter*: RamNode
*Facebook*: RamNode Fan Page
*IRC*: #ramnode on irc.netchat.io (WebChat)

You can also catch us on Live Chat or open up a ticket from the *Client Area*.


----------



## Coastercraze (Jul 28, 2014)

What's the differences between premium and standard? (assuming just less people per server?)


----------



## drmike (Jul 28, 2014)

Coastercraze said:


> What's the differences between premium and standard? (assuming just less people per server?)


Premium = pure SSD storage

Standard = spinning drives with SSD cache


----------



## Coastercraze (Jul 28, 2014)

drmike said:


> Premium = pure SSD storage
> 
> Standard = spinning drives with SSD cache


He's got that listed as SSD Cache. Has to be something else.


----------



## Nett (Jul 29, 2014)

AFAIK, Standard = less disk/bw/cores and USA only, but cheaper

Premium = more disk/bw/cores, more expensive, US and NL locations


----------



## Dylan (Jul 29, 2014)

Coastercraze said:


> What's the differences between premium and standard? (assuming just less people per server?)


"Our Premium VPS plans are hosted on Intel E3 v2/v3 CPUs with a minimum per core speed of 3.3GHz. Our Standard and Massive VPS plans are hosted on Intel E5 v1/v2 CPUs with a minimum per core speed of 2.3GHz"

http://ramnode.com/vps.php#questions

Also the fewer cores, less bandwidth, less storage, etc. other people mentioned.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 29, 2014)

I do rather like this "cleaner" system of plans, but now I'm unsure where my 3 VPSes with RamNode fit in to all of this.


----------



## Nick_A (Jul 29, 2014)

Hmm does the format look messed up or is it just my browser? :/

@D. Strout - All previous VPS are either Massive or Premium. Standard is an entirely new line.



Nett said:


> AFAIK, Standard = less disk/bw/cores and USA only, but cheaper
> 
> Premium = more disk/bw/cores, more expensive, US and NL locations


Correct ^


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 29, 2014)

Nick_A said:


> @D. Strout - All previous VPS are either Massive or Premium. Standard is an entirely new line.


OK, that makes sense


----------



## trewq (Jul 29, 2014)

Nick_A said:


> Hmm does the format look messed up or is it just my browser? :/


Looks very messed up on mobile. Readable though.


----------



## avi (Aug 4, 2014)

I have 512MB CVZ-E5, now in new plan where it belongs?


----------



## Nick_A (Aug 4, 2014)

avi said:


> I have 512MB CVZ-E5, now in new plan where it belongs?


Massive - you can see the CVZ tag attached to those plans.


----------

